# What are the popular drum circle hooks right now?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I know most people moved away from the Gamakatsus a while back. What hooks are popular for drum in the OBX these days?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

i don’t use circles, even when required. Still use Gami 10/0 J-hooks, which I’ve used for 30+ years. Never going to change, either. If you do use a circle, at least use ones that are in line (not offset). Maybe try an Owner or VMC.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Mustad demon perfect. 8/0


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I know most people moved away from the Gamakatsus a while back.
Why do you think that?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The tip of the hook point breaks off on the 8/0 Gami circle hook. Happens often enough that it is common knowledge amongst the Hatteras fellas.

The 10/0 Gami J hook does not break off much, even after re-sharpening.

I have a lot of 8/0 circle Gami's rigged up, and caught a lot of fish on them over the years, but will admit to multiple hook failures with the breaking tip issue. They are also on the small side so it requires a smaller bait.

Most times I will use either the 92553 Mustad or the J-hook Gami.

I do have some 10/0 circle hooks from China that have a real big gap on them and are fine wire that you can bend easily in your fingers but because of the fine wire, the hook penetrates its barb just as easily and is good for really big baits, like a big mullet head.

If I was going to fish, where Circles are required like down south in the Pamlico I would use the 10/0 circle hook from China/Ebay.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Just the 8/0?


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the Eagle Claw L2004 in 11/0, large gap and pretty sharp out of the box.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> I know most people moved away from the Gamakatsus a while back.
> Why do you think that?


They tend to break like mentioned and I remember a lot of people that have caught a very large amount of drum over a very large amount of years losing fish in the suds for no apparent reason with that particular hook. Maybe that part is just coincidence but I’ve broken a decent amount of Gamakatsu hooks, even the little baitholders.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I think people lose some Drum rolling in the Surf because a lot of them do not set their Circle hook. It is great if the hook migrates to the corner of the jaw, but it does not always do that and if all you do is tighten up on the line when you get bit, the hook may never be buried some place where it is hard to get unstuck. 

I have spent enough time at it to lose a Drum from just about every way one can imagine and some you have a hard time thinking it is possible. 

I lost a Drum at the net at Avon Pier one night back in the day. The Drum spit the hook and bait out right as I was leading him into the net, another one I could not count. 

A two pound Sea Mullet had hit my Mullet body section bait and got hooked up on a 9/0 Mustad J hook. Big Drum came along and ate the Sea Mullet and then I bowed up to the Drum,

Sea Mullet when I reeled him up, seemed to have been down in the Drum's crushers and the Sea Mullet was pretty well banged up, looked like he had every bone in his body broken.

I cut the Sea Mullet's head off from its body and chucked it back on out into the impact zone.....


----------



## Agendabiz (Sep 6, 2021)

fish bucket said:


> I know most people moved away from the Gamakatsus a while back.
> Why do you think that?


I use the Gamakatsus inline circles in making my own drop rigs and they are great, no problems. I would love to hear why someone moved away from using this manufacturers hooks, perhaps I’m missing something.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Perhaps you missed the responses posted before your post.


----------



## Agendabiz (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep, I missed the part about hooks breaking and loosing fish in the Surf, thanks for pointing that out. Too me breaking a hook says your were undersized to begin with and hey, loosing fish in the Surf can happen to all of us. i remove the barbs on all my hooks and have yet to lose anything in the Surf. That is always the critical zone and yes, it does take a lot of skill, and perhaps a bit of old fashion luck, to turn the fish towards the shore and use the wave action to send it home to mama - LOL!


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I've had the 8/0 Gamis break on catfish. Something wrong there for sure.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mustad 39944BN 10/0 Demon Circles quite a few of us use them 50 pack is 17-20 bucks
Never seen or heard of one breaking on a Drum.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

2na where you've been hiding? Don't see you around at all.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

NH Paul said:


> 2na where you've been hiding? Don't see you around at all.


Fishing South Diggin the beach ..


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Mustad.


----------



## JRHorne (Oct 27, 2021)

Fished 2/0 and 3/0 Gamas all this past week in Avon. Sharp as hell and NO problems. Reds, Blues, Whiting, Flounder, Pomps, Black Drum, and more on them without any issue. 

I run the Mustad Demon Perfect Offset Circle for bigger chunk bait when I'm willing to battle sharks or rays. No issue with those either. 

However, I just ordered 50 of each 2/0 and 3/0 Gamas to tie my own Hi-Lo and have no concerns. Its also all my dad and his best friend (who owned AK McCallum in Fayetteville for years) use with no trouble.


----------

